#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Ervaringen met Martin Audio

## J.S. Coolen

Hallo,

Ik ben van plan om onze gehele geluidsset te gaan vervangen. Nu is mijn oog gevallen op Martin audio en dan specifiek op de F-12+ (waar is de plus voor?) in combinatie met de S-15+ of de S-18+.

De jongens van More Stage wezen mij op dit merk. Hoe is de ervaring hiermee? Is het te vergelijken met EV? Want mijn tweede keuze is de RX112/75.

Beide merken zijn tegen een goede prijs te koop en zullen ook voor latere uitbreiding nog volop leverbaar zijn.

Heeft iemand ervaring met deze speakers en zegt iemand:"Je moet echt ook even kijken naar dit merk."

----------


## Verheyen

De + versie is sinds eind 2007 op de markt. Deze heeft tegenover de vorige serie nieuwe (modernere) drivers en een nieuw gril. De belastbaarheid is onder andere wat omhoog gegaan.

----------


## J.S. Coolen

> De + versie is sinds eind 2007 op de markt. Deze heeft tegenover de vorige serie nieuwe (modernere) drivers en een nieuw gril. De belastbaarheid is onder andere wat omhoog gegaan.



En hoe was de vorige serie. IS dit iets waar je bij serieuze klanten mee voor de dag kan komen?

----------


## jans

Hier in het hoge noorden wordt de F serie van Martin audio door in ieder geval twee bedrijven gebruikt, zij kunnnen je vast van info voorzien. Beide overigens in combinatie met Crest CA-serie verstekers.

Ta Audio - Info
http:///www.starlightmuziek.nl

----------


## Timo Beckman

......................

----------


## J.S. Coolen

> De black-line serie (daar gaat het om denk ik in dit geval) is een budget serie van martin wat niet wil zeggen dat het niet goed is .
> Het is ten eerste behoorlijk hufter proof . Ik draai alle producties in stairway to heaven Utrecht en die hebben nu een f15/2x18 staan met 2 x ca9 van crest er op . Deze set heeft de eerste paar jaar zonder limiters gedraaid (ik dacht dat die ingesteld waren door tmaudio maar niet dus) en zeer vaak ongenadig op zijn flikker gekregen maar nooit geen schade gehad .
> Nu met nieuwe processor settings incl. limiters begint het echt te klinken als een volwassen PA .
> Het hangt een beetje van de toepassing af maar is een degelijke set die voor vele doel einden bruikbaar is . 
> Misschien dat je een tijdje moet knutselen aan eq standen om het naar je smaak te laten klinken maar een XTA 224/226 erbij en je hebt een mooi setje.
> 
> Dus waar ga je het voor gebruiken en wat voor sound ben je gewent momentueel .
> Zoek anders eens contact met TM audio en vraag een demo aan .



 
Ik ga di edemo zeker eens aanvragen.

Ik wil het gebruiken voor de wat grotere feesten (zo'n 500 man), waar geen lin array wenselijk is. Maar vooral ook voor kleine feesten en presentaties.

Het vooral goed klinken en men moet ook niet het idee krijgen dat het low budget is.
Als de Blackline de low budget serie is, welke serie zorgt dan echt voor kwaliteit?

----------


## Timo Beckman

...................

----------


## J.S. Coolen

> Low budget is een vergelijking met de andere series van martin . De top serie is de w8 serie (wavefront) . Hier vind je een aantal conventionele kasten w8 (top) w8c (top) w8cs compact sub wsx sub en bij toppers heb ik een nieuwe sub voorbij zien komen (weet ik nog geen type nm. van maar 3 x 18" en die wou wel zeg maar)
> verder heb je een aantal line array kasten in 3 (?) gradaties klein medium en groot .
> De martin line array's zijn ook bekent onder synco wat door APR en purple gebruikt wordt . 
> Low budget wil dus niet zeggen niet goed absoluut niet maar idg betaalbaarder voor de kleinere bedrijven en zeker inzetbaar voor dat gene wat je aangeeft .
> Martin maakt sets die erg goed kunnen klinken maar je moet er wel aan werken het is niet aanzetten en weg lopen .



Is het verstandig om die m3 controller er bij te bestellen? Die dingen kosten maar 600 euro. En ik heb begrepen dat die speciaal voor de blackline zijn gemaakt.

----------


## Verheyen

Wij hebben de S218, H2 en H3. Zeer tevreden van. Ook voor live toepassingen. En inderdaad bijna niet stuk te krijgen.
En dat het een budgetserie is moet je met een korrel zout nemen. Als je wat gaat zoeken kom je al snel tegen dat in de vorige H2, H3 dezelfde hoogdriver zit als in de W8c en de driver van de vorige f12 zit ook in 1 van de line arrays.
Die M3 controller zegt me niet zoveel. Je kan er bijna niets aan aanpassen en het is per kast een andere kaart die er in moet. Wij gebruiken er BSS minidrives voor en dat gaat prima.

----------


## J.S. Coolen

Ik heb inmiddels een afspraak gemaakt met tm audio,
we gaan via onze dealer een aantal kasten beluisteren.

De F10, F12 en de W1.

Eens kijken wat mooi klinkt.

----------


## Timo Beckman

..................

----------


## J.S. Coolen

> Ik zou zonder meer niet voor de m3 controller kiezen daar je daar niks mee kan behalve levels ed. Via TM kun je zonder meer een XTA proberen daar zij daar ook importeur van zijn en je hier veel meer mee kan dan met een m3. Check in het geval van een xta ook even de limiter settings (die zijn zo op te vragen mocht je crest amps gaan gebruiken of labs cq martin amps ('t zelfde ampje mat een andere naam). Blijft de set ook langer draaien zonder fout te gaan.
> Timo's World all around the globe
> 
> Check bovenstaande link even . Was op de super rally in busloo vorig jaar
> Per podium 18 W8c en 18 WSX . Ongeveer 10.000 + mensen in het publiek op een conventioneel setje +/- 80 mt diep en redelijk gelijk qua spreiding op een paar knopen na .



Ik ben zelf erg slecht in het instellen van dit soort apparaten. Dus ik denk dan dat het juist wel slimmer is om 1 te nemen die wordt ingesteld door de fabrikant.

----------


## Timo Beckman

..................

----------


## J.S. Coolen

> Trust me beter een XTA . Laat desnoods de settings door tm er in zetten .
> Ik dacht nog geen 3 jaar geleden ongeveer het zelfde . Het vereist enigzins studie maar dat is het absoluut waard . Laat anders iemand de settings in programmeren en kijk/luister mee .
> Het eq'en van de set is redelijk simpel en gaande weg leer je er mee omgaan .



 
Ik geloof wat je zegt, maar uitgerekend TM Audio zegt zelf dat ik deze moet nemen... Maar we wachten even af tot we de set gehoord hebben.

Tot slot nog wel een vraag, is dit een betere keuze dan EV?

----------


## G_D

De EV speakers zullen kwalitatief niet veel beter zijn. Iets waar je wel rekening mee moet houden is bijhuren. Dan komt EV veel beter uit de bus omdat er meer rx wordt verhuurd en veel minder Martin Blackline.

----------


## J.S. Coolen

> De EV speakers zullen kwalitatief niet veel beter zijn. Iets waar je wel rekening mee moet houden is bijhuren. Dan komt EV veel beter uit de bus omdat er meer rx wordt verhuurd en veel minder Martin Blackline.



Dat gaat voor ons niet helemaal op.
Bij huren doen we toch nooit, ik vind dat elk serieus bedrijf genoeg speakers moet hebben om zijn eigen klussen aan te kunnen. (maar dat is slechts mijn ondernemersvisie)

Mocht ik voor een klus toch te weinig hebben dan huur ik de set in zijn geheel bij iemand anders. Je zit dan ook met opbouw, ophalen en installatie, waar je mensen voor nodig hebt. Ik hou niet van samenraapsels, (verschillende versterkers en randapp.,
Tot slot klussen zijn dan ook zo groot, dat ik toch hulp van buitern af nodig heb.

We hebben nu 8 x SXA250 van EV, maar wil wel graag van de powered speakers af en geen 15" speakers meer.

----------


## Nit-Wit

> Dat gaat voor ons niet helemaal op.
> Bij huren doen we toch nooit, ik vind dat elk serieus bedrijf genoeg speakers moet hebben om zijn eigen klussen aan te kunnen. (maar dat is slechts mijn ondernemersvisie)



off topic: dan moet je toch echt je visie bij gaan stellen.
Grote bedrijven zoals rentall, flash, ampco, jvr, xl etc etc huren van elkaar om aan de (vaak eenmalige buitengewoon grote) behoefte van de klant te kunnen voldoen.

je kan financieel gezien gewoonweg niet alles aan je zelf hebben.
De bedragen die er mee gemoeid gaan staan niet in verhouding tot de hoeveelheid werk die je er misschien maar een paar keer per jaar mee hebt.
Vaak staan grote hoeveelheden te veel stof te vangen in het warehouse, en nee, dat is niet doordat er slechte verkopers zijn... vaak heb je gewoonweg niet VEEL nodig.

Tevens gaat jou visie alleen op bij een eenmanszaakje die slecht één enkel project gelijktijdig kan behappen. en dan heb ik het over kleine projecten zoals een zaaltje tot 500 man.

Een ArenA met 50000 man voorzien van audio is toch wel van een geheel ander kaliber!


Mijn advies: wil je een goede ondernemer zijn, stap dan van je visie af.
Tenzij je niet groter wilt worden dan je nu bent, dat is ook prima natuurlijk  :Smile:

----------


## J.S. Coolen

> off topic: dan moet je toch echt je visie bij gaan stellen.
> Grote bedrijven zoals rentall, flash, ampco, jvr, xl etc etc huren van elkaar om aan de (vaak eenmalige buitengewoon grote) behoefte van de klant te kunnen voldoen.
> 
> je kan financieel gezien gewoonweg niet alles aan je zelf hebben.
> De bedragen die er mee gemoeid gaan staan niet in verhouding tot de hoeveelheid werk die je er misschien maar een paar keer per jaar mee hebt.
> Vaak staan grote hoeveelheden te veel stof te vangen in het warehouse, en nee, dat is niet doordat er slechte verkopers zijn... vaak heb je gewoonweg niet VEEL nodig.
> 
> Tevens gaat jou visie alleen op bij een eenmanszaakje die slecht één enkel project gelijktijdig kan behappen. en dan heb ik het over kleine projecten zoals een zaaltje tot 500 man.
> 
> ...



Misschien is een afwijkende visie (van de andere) juist wel een goede keuze.

Ik ben inderdaad niet van plan klussen als de arena zelf te willen gaan doen.
Bij klussen van deze omvang huur ik een bedrijf in dat de gehele geluidsset verzorgt en ga ik niet lopen klooien met een aantal sets om zo iets groots neer te zetten.
Bij AED huur je bijvoorbeeld een complete set, wat uiteindelijk met je kortingen een veel beter plan is, dan om vanuit 2 locatie's een set te proberen samen te stellen. Ik werk inmiddels een aantal jaar om deze manier en bevalt me prima.

Het voordeel van een eigen onderneming hebben is dat je niets moet, behalve veel geld verdienen....

Maar laten we het over de EV en Martin Audio hebben ipv de manier waarop ik mijn bedrijfje run.

----------


## Timo Beckman

.....................

----------


## J.S. Coolen

IS dat niet altijd zo?

Daarnaast is de Lina Arrau, niet echt een vergelijking met de speakers waar ik naar zoek. Het wil natuurlijk niet zeggen dat de lina array niet goed klonk en dat de rest dan ook niet veel soeps zal zijn. Maar dat geef je zelf ook al aan.

Wat ik wel apart vind is dat de stones (of hun managment tevreden is met geluid dat niet goed is).

Maar ik neem je advies zeker mee in de overweging.

----------


## Timo Beckman

....................

----------


## G_D

Aangezien het toch maar 2 speakers waar je uit moet kiezen is de beste manier om een keuze te maken gewoon een AB vergelijking. Dus van beide speakers een setje regelen en dan vergelijken.

----------


## J.S. Coolen

Toch zijn ervaringen ook wel handige dingen om mee te nemen in je beslissing.

Inmiddels hebben we ook andere merken aangeschreven om in de vergelijking te nemen.
Door het grote aanbod is een keuze best wel moeilijk.

----------


## renevanh

> bij toppers heb ik een nieuwe sub voorbij zien komen (weet ik nog geen type nm. van maar 3 x 18" en die wou wel zeg maar)
> verder heb je een aantal line array kasten in 3 (?) gradaties klein medium en groot .



Die nieuwe sub is de WS318X. Zwaar rotding, weinig handgrepen en veel te hard... mooi subje dus :P

Qua Line Array zijn er inderdaad 3 formaten. W8Lm (Mini), W8Lc (Compact) en W8L (Longbow). Voor allemaal zijn downfills en subs om mee te vliegen te verkrijgen.

----------


## Timo Beckman

.......................

----------


## J.S. Coolen

> En nog een link naar een martin set
> 
> Timo's World all around the globe



Ziet er netjes uit, welke speakers zijn dit?

Bedoelend op het hollands verdriet.

----------


## Timo Beckman

......................

----------


## salsa

@J.S.Coolen'

De 'Melkweg' in Amsterdam heeft recentelijk een geweldige Martin Audio Line Array in de grote zaal laten installeren.

Neem daar eens contact op en vraag om een demo!

Dave

----------


## stekelvarke

Waarom naar een line array gaan luisteren als je conventionele kasten wil kopen?

----------


## J.S. Coolen

> @J.S.Coolen'
> 
> De 'Melkweg' in Amsterdam heeft recentelijk een geweldige Martin Audio Line Array in de grote zaal laten installeren.
> 
> Neem daar eens contact op en vraag om een demo!
> 
> Dave



In het Paard van Troije ook, daar werk ik elke maand een keer mee, vandaar dat ik misschien Martin Audio wil kopen.

Alleen een Line Array is toch wel een ander geluid dan 'gewone' topkasten.

----------


## Hansound

Wij gebruiken de H3 top en de S218 sub nu een jaar, en zijn er erg tevreden over.
Met een dubbele set (2 x H3 en 2 x S218 per kant)gaat goed tot circa 1000 pers.

In deze prijsklasse zitten niet veel systemen die zulke kwaliteit leveren en die ook prima geaccepteerd word door veel collega's(inprikken, inhuren etc)
Als er iemand nog een set wil wegdoen,  ik ben zeker geinteresserd, :Cool:

----------


## martin audio

@ timo

HE timo,

ik had een vraagje over het set met 6 x wsx, 2 x w8cs en 3 x w8c.
wat is het nut van die 2 w8cs per kant, en draai je het set dan ook 5 weg.

Groetjes

martin

----------


## Timo Beckman

///////////////////////

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Hier in het hoge noorden wordt de F serie van Martin audio door in ieder geval twee bedrijven gebruikt, zij kunnnen je vast van info voorzien. Beide overigens in combinatie met Crest CA-serie verstekers.
> 
> Ta Audio - Info
> http:///www.starlightmuziek.nl



Taco gebruik geen CA series maar de nieuwe x200 serie van Crest, in combinatie met XTA DP446 processors.

Toevallig het setje vorige week gehoord, klonk netjes maar vond het hoog toch wel een beetje schreeuwerig.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## dexter

Ik werk zelf bij Starlight en ben regelmatig met oa de F15 toppen en S18 bassen op pad geweest in combinatie met dubbel CA12 of Ca12 en CA9 rack, natuulijk met de M3 van Martin.

Indruk is wel dat je ze iedere keer rond 100 a 125 Hz moet dippen
en rond 2.5kHz ook verder prima set die flinke geluidsdruk kan produceren.
Prima geluid uit een redelijk compacte set, maar als je ze echt tot het limiet jaagt
word de compressiedriver wat onrustig in het hoog met als gevolg wat schreeuwen.

Bedrijven die werken met Blackline serie:
Starlight muziek producties in Hoogezand. (F12, F15, F215, S15, S18)
Johan Koning licht en geluid (F12 en S15)
TA-Audio (weet zo niet welke types allemaal)

----------


## J.S. Coolen

Gisteren bij Rockin Park speciaal even wezen luisteren naar de martin kasten van Amco. Er was zeer tevreden over het geluid.

Ik heb nu ook een aantal keren de Ev rx 125/75 mee genomen met klusjes en heb als conclussie getrokken dat ik de Martin veel warmer en strakker vind klinken.

Ook de afwerking vind ik een stuk mooier.

----------


## FiëstaLj

> Gisteren bij Rockin Park speciaal even wezen luisteren naar de martin kasten van Amco. Er was zeer tevreden over het geluid.
> 
> Ik heb nu ook een aantal keren de Ev rx 125/75 mee genomen met klusjes en heb als conclussie getrokken dat ik de Martin veel warmer en strakker vind klinken.
> 
> Ook de afwerking vind ik een stuk mooier.



dan praten we ook over een iets andere prijscategorie he...

----------


## Gast1401081

> Gisteren bij Rockin Park speciaal even wezen luisteren naar de martin kasten van Amco. Er was zeer tevreden over het geluid.
> 
> Ik heb nu ook een aantal keren de Ev rx 125/75 mee genomen met klusjes en heb als conclussie getrokken dat ik de Martin veel warmer en strakker vind klinken.
> 
> Ook de afwerking vind ik een stuk mooier.



je mag het bedrijf ook Ampco noemen. En ze hebben een paar truukjes toegepast om het systeem beter te laten klinken.. Synco , noemen ze dat daar. 

succes ermee... Als je echt in die prijscategorie wat zoekt, dan hebben we ook wel andere opties voor je ...

----------


## jans

> Taco gebruik geen CA series maar de nieuwe x200 serie van Crest, in combinatie met XTA DP446 processors.
> 
> Toevallig het setje vorige week gehoord, klonk netjes maar vond het hoog toch wel een beetje schreeuwerig.
> 
> Groeten Hugo



Ik begrijp dat het weer eens tijd wordt om met Taco te babbelen.

----------


## J.S. Coolen

> je mag het bedrijf ook Ampco noemen. En ze hebben een paar truukjes toegepast om het systeem beter te laten klinken.. Synco , noemen ze dat daar. 
> 
> succes ermee... Als je echt in die prijscategorie wat zoekt, dan hebben we ook wel andere opties voor je ...



Ik zag het inderdaad staan op de speakers. Niet alleen op de line arrays maar ook op de losse kasten.
Heeft ampco de kasten aangepast of zit het evrschil in de processor.

Ik ben nog wel benieuwd naar de alternatieve, ik had via dit forum alleen master gekregen (wat overens totaal niet voldoet aan onze wensen)

----------


## J.S. Coolen

> dan praten we ook over een iets andere prijscategorie he...



Dat valt wel mee hoor.
 de ev zijn 1431 bruto en de martin 1109 bruto

----------


## renevanh

> Ik zag het inderdaad staan op de speakers. Niet alleen op de line arrays maar ook op de losse kasten.
> Heeft ampco de kasten aangepast of zit het evrschil in de processor.



De W8L'en (Longbows) hebben deels een modificatie ondergaan. Intern zijn de kasten voor Stage Left omgedraaid, Stage Right zijn hetzelfde gebleven. Het is tevens niet meer mogelijk om een SL kast onder een SR te hangen, zodat je dus altijd een goede array hebt die voor de betreffende kant van het podium gemaakt is.
In de delay van mainstage op Rockin Park hingen W8Lc (Compact). Die zijn zover ik weet niet gemodificeerd. Idem voor de W8Lm (mini).

Voor de line array worden XTA's gebruikt als processors en die worden op locatie ingesteld (gaan 'flat' op weg).


Die 'losse kasten' zijn geen Martin's maar Renkus Heinz (Synco Touring System aka STS).

Overigens is Synco volgens mij geen 'trucje' om het anders te laten klinken, Synco is een netwerk van verschillende bedrijven.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Overigens is Synco volgens mij geen 'trucje' om het anders te laten klinken, Synco is een netwerk van verschillende bedrijven.



synco is als processor voor de rh's begonnen, en daarna is er een user-netwerk omheen gebouwd met dezelfde naam. Wel een erg goeie processor, dat weer wel.

verder , met 1000 excuses, ik dacht ff dat je voor de grotere martin's ging, 
zie net dat je voor de instap-series gaat. 
Alle info van mij kun je dus doorhalen......

----------


## J.S. Coolen

> synco is als processor voor de rh's begonnen, en daarna is er een user-netwerk omheen gebouwd met dezelfde naam. Wel een erg goeie processor, dat weer wel.
> 
> verder , met 1000 excuses, ik dacht ff dat je voor de grotere martin's ging, 
> zie net dat je voor de instap-series gaat. 
> Alle info van mij kun je dus doorhalen......



Ik heb inderdaad niets aan die line array's, heb er bijna geen werk voor. Inhuren is dan een stuk voordeliger.
Ik ga wel eens praten met de heren van Ampco, eens kijken wat het kost om het spul in te huren.

Het staat wel netjes als je met 1 merk werkt.

----------


## Hansound

We staan begin volgende week op een buiten festivalletje, in een smalle lange straat.
De opdrachtgever wil dat we zo ver mogelijk (verstaanbaar) komen met ons geluid.
We gaan 2 x een H3 top en en 2 x een S218 sub gebruiken per kant.
Ik denk (om zo ver mogelijk te komen) dat we de toppen op elkaar zetten met de hoorns naar elkaar toe, of moeten we juist gewoon de toppen naast elkaar zetten (zijn trapeziumvormig) ??????

----------


## Timo Beckman

..................

----------


## Hansound

had ik ook al aan gedacht,  maar het werd niet echt gewaardeerd door de klant.
Denk dat ik dat toch maar doe. :EEK!:

----------


## laserguy

> Ik zou eerder aan een klein delay speakertje denken is makkelijker denk ik



Ik ken natuurlijk de juiste afmetingen en afstanden niet maar als het inderdaad over lange afstand gaat en de straat is idd smal dan heb je bijna geen andere keuze als je het kwalitatief wil houden.

----------


## Verheyen

Een H3 heeft niet echt de goede eigenschap van ver te dragen. (spreiding van 70 graden)
Wat er gebeurt als je er 2 naast elkaar zet weet ik niet. 
Ik zelf zet er een h2 bovenop voor de grotere dingen maar dit draagt nog niet heel ver. Een h3 er onderste boven opzetten gaat hevig tillen worden. Er staan aan de onderkant en de boven kant 2 handvaten. Dit zijn lompe kasten om op elkaar te zetten vanwege de ontbrekende handvaten aan de zijkant.

----------


## SPS

Als je verder weg wilt met een zo redelijk mogelijk verdeelde SPL, zul je de hoogte in moeten! En hoorngeladen met ca 40 graden horizontaal en 20-30 graden vertikaal. Sub kan wel lekker frontloaded in een smalle straat. (lekker de 218-en plat leggen en verdelen over de breedte....)

Paul.

----------


## laserguy

Ja maar als die straat echt smal is dan kaatst het geluid ook nog verschillende malen heen en weer tegen de gevels aan beide kanten van de straat en dat gaat echt niet goed klinken.

----------


## Gast1401081

> De W8L'en (Longbows) hebben deels een modificatie ondergaan. Intern zijn de kasten voor Stage Left omgedraaid, Stage Right zijn hetzelfde gebleven. Het is tevens niet meer mogelijk om een SL kast onder een SR te hangen, zodat je dus altijd een goede array hebt die voor de betreffende kant van het podium gemaakt is.
> In de delay van mainstage op Rockin Park hingen W8Lc (Compact). Die zijn zover ik weet niet gemodificeerd. Idem voor de W8Lm (mini).
> 
> .



dit lees ik net pas.......

"""""jongens , we hebben pech, in het warehouse heeft iemand de lijst verkeed gelezen, we hebben in de wagen nu 8 Lefts voor het rechterpodium, en 8 Rights voor de linkerkant... Wie belt er ff met Ampco, om 16 goeie kasten te brengen?""""

----------


## renevanh

> """""jongens , we hebben pech, in het warehouse heeft iemand de lijst verkeed gelezen, we hebben in de wagen nu 8 Lefts voor het rechterpodium, en 8 Rights voor de linkerkant... Wie belt er ff met Ampco, om 16 goeie kasten te brengen?""""



Huh...?
Snap je punt niet helemaal, maar de SR kasten naar rechts duwen en de SL kasten naar links is iets sneller...  :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

je zou ook stiekem de rechter en linker XLR van de menger-output kunnen wisselen...

----------


## J.S. Coolen

lijkt me niet met deze set.

----------


## Gast1401081

> lijkt me niet met deze set.



jawel, dan krijgt de linker kast die rechts hangt toch weer links signaal... En is iedereen tevreden..
Anders krijg je stroomophoping , ofwel knupstroom in je filters... Met gierende fase-draaiingen, en uiteindelijk kilo's ampére poeder aan je kabels...

----------


## jadjong

> jawel, dan krijgt de linker kast die rechts hangt toch weer links signaal... En is iedereen tevreden..
> Anders krijg je stroomophoping , ofwel knupstroom in je filters... Met gierende fase-draaiingen, en uiteindelijk kilo's ampére poeder aan je kabels...



Dat kan je tegen gaan door extra sub hoog kasten bij te plaatsen, mits de gebruikte luchthaken niet overbelast worden.

----------


## J.S. Coolen

Wij hebben inmiddels een aantal topkasten (F-12+) gekocht.

Deze bevallen uitstekend, van de week komen ook de 18" subcabinets binnen.

Ik hou jullie op de hoogte........

----------


## dexter

Afgelopen weekend hebben wij gewerkt met zowel de Martin F215 en de F215+ en mijn mning is dat de versie zonder + beter klinkt dan de nieuwe serie met neodymium magneten.
De F215+ heeft een te helder hoog welke flink onrustig wordt zelfs op lage volumes.

----------


## J.S. Coolen

apart verhaal, dus de nieuwe vindt je slechter dan de oude.

Maar het hoog heeft geen neodymium magneet, maar een titanium. Zowel de oude als de nieuwe.

Tenzij je hoog door de 15" speakers laat komen.

KAn het er mee te maken hebben dat de F215 een midlaag en laag speaker heeft en de F215+ 2 laag speakers heeft?

----------


## nightline

> apart verhaal, dus de nieuwe vindt je slechter dan de oude.
> 
> Maar het hoog heeft geen neodymium magneet, maar een titanium. Zowel de oude als de nieuwe.
> 
> Tenzij je hoog door de 15" speakers laat komen.
> 
> KAn het er mee te maken hebben dat de F215 een midlaag en laag speaker heeft en de F215+ 2 laag speakers heeft?



 
Titanium magneten...?? Je bedoelt waarschijnlijk een titanium diafragma..

Mvg

Jack

----------


## J.S. Coolen

> Titanium magneten...?? Je bedoelt waarschijnlijk een titanium diafragma..
> 
> Mvg
> 
> Jack



inderdaad dat bedoel ik, maar ik refereerde aan het andere bericht.

----------


## salsa

Volgens mij is het een Neodymium magneet met Titanium diafragma, da's tegenwoordig heel normaal hoor.

Dave

----------


## dexter

Woofers van de + versie hebben neodymium magneten en dat kun je wel merken in het gewicht.
Tevens is de grill iets anders van vorm en de handvaten hebben een iets andere vorm, en ze zitten nog steeds op de verkeerde plaats namelijk boven en onder op ipv aan de zijkant.

Verder heb ik geen idee wat de verschillen zijn enige wat ik weet is dat ik de F215 beter en warmer vind klinken dan de F215+.
In de laatste vind ik teveel hoog zitten welke zelfs op lage volumes niet
lekker klinkt het is gewoon te helder.

----------


## J.S. Coolen

1 van de grote voordelen van het + systeem is dat je zonder systeem controller kunt draaien om het maximale eruit te krijgen. De cabinets zijn nog beter afgesteld. (tenminste volgens de importeur)

----------


## dexter

Ik mag toch hopen dat je de M3 niet een echte systeem processor noemt.
Ik ben er geen fan van, MAAR hij houd je set wel heel.

De M3 is een crossover met ingebouwde limiters, die zijn werk erg goed doet.

----------


## Hansound

Dan kun je beter een driverackje nemen,  kun je er zelf ook nog iets aan de instellingen doen.

----------


## ralph van dijk

Beste Coolen, ik zit nog niet zo lang op het forum vandaar nu pas reacties.

Wij hebben vorige maand ook een setje blackline binnen gekregen F15+ met ws18X subs, ik ben erg tevreden met de set alleen de M3 controller gaat er weer met gierende banden uit. hij houd te veel tegen van je set.
Welke subs draai jij mee? Ik begrijp dat jij ook uit de buurt van den haag komt?

----------


## J.S. Coolen

Ik heb de f12+ (ik heb een hekel aan 15" toppen) icm met F18+.

Op dit moment alleen nog met de prosessor die in mijn versterker zit. MAar ik ben nog op zoek naar de juiste prosessor. Maar doord e drukte schiet dat er heel erg bij in.

----------


## ralph van dijk

ligt aan je toepasing denk ik, wij zijn ook van plan 12" erbij te kopen en de H3 top heb ik gehoord daar ben ik ook erg van onder de indruk.
ook de nieuwe L1200 zijn echt top monitors.

Welke toepassing gebruik je de setjes?

----------


## J.S. Coolen

presentaties en kleine feestjes.

Wel heb ik nog 4 extra 18+ en 2 f12+ besteld om ook de wat grotere feesten metdezelfde set te kunnen doen. Grotere feesten wordt al gauw weer een line array

----------


## ralph van dijk

Ok, of de H3 top pakken voor de grotere feesten. in combinatie met 2 x een sub echt top, en je kan toch zo'n mannetje of 1000 draaien.

Maar jij bent zo te horen ook erg tevreden met je keus in plaats van EV.

Wij draaien ook met dynacord ook leuke setjes, ik denk alleen dat inderdaad het Martin Audio toch wat serieuser wordt genomen.
Wij gaan waarschijnlijk nog wel voor de XTA processos. 
aangezien dat je dan nog meer uit je set haalt.

----------


## Verheyen

1 H3 per kant voor 1000 personen is scherp hoor. Het probleem is niet dat ze niet hard genoeg gaan maar wel de spreiding van 70 graden. Het wil niet ver dragen of je moet ze echt op een goede hoogte kunnen zetten en tippen.
Aantal subs eronder varieert van plaats tot plaats. Klinken doen die kasten wel en ze kunnen behoorlijk wat vermogen verdragen.

----------


## kitman

Mijn ervaring met Martin is dat het, lijkt me, verder draagt dan EV. Waarom weeet ik niet. Eerst hadden we Solton, toen Dynacord, toen EV, nu Martin. Voor een live amateur band heb ik nog niet veel beters gehad.Kwaliteit van het geluid hangt ook veel af van de mixer en zeker de eindtrappen. Als het hoog te schreeuwerig is kan je dat toch ook wat wegdraaien?

----------


## ralph van dijk

Wij draaien met de ws18X/ws218X subs die hebben een stuk meer druk als de S18/S218 subs.

De klank is inderdaad goed bij te regelen bij de H3 toppen vooral als je het actief aanstuurd met een goei XTA erachter.

----------


## Hansound

We hebben een 2dehands XTA gekocht en inderdaad (Timo heeft gelijk) de set klinkt stukken beter als met de Driverack.
Gaat ook enkele db's harder dan voorheen.

----------


## )pieter(

Inderdaad hier dezelfde ervaringen.
Hebben een F2set in gebruik. Draaide eerst op een BSS FDS-388 Omnidrive, klonk zeer zeer aangenaam toch deed de originele martin controller (mx4 + mx5) het nog leuker klinken.
Niet veel maar je merkte toch wel het verschil vooral het hoog klonk stukken natuurlijker.

Mvg.
Pieter

----------


## Timo Beckman

................

----------


## 4AC

J.S. Coolen, je gebruikt de blackline f18+ en F12+.
Qua specs is de F12+ geen partij voor de F18+, hoe zit dat in de praktijk?
Hoeveel F12+'s gebruik je in combinatie met de F18+?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Leks

Ik werk regelmatig met Martin Audio in vast opstelling
_
Front:_
4 weg actief gefilterd
1 x XTA DP 
4 x Martin Audio W8C
4 x Martin Audio W8S
1 x Crest CA6 Highmid and HF
2 x Crest CA9 Lowmid & Low(horn)
1 x Crest CA12 Low (reflex)
_
Back infills:_
DBX Driverack
2 x Martin Audio Blackline F12
1 x Crest CA6

Dit word gebruikt voor zowel live optreden als DJ's
voor erg uiteenlopende muziek, en ik moet zeggen dat ik toch elke keer weer erg tevreden ben over de geluidskwaliteit en het schrikbarende volume wat deze set weet te behalen.
Vooral in het laag vind ik Martin Audio een merk met een goede prijs/kwaliteit verhouding.

Daarentegen het ik geen ervaring met Martin Audio in outdoor toepassingen

het is een beetje een overkill voor een zaal van 8 * 20 meter, maar dit levert een handige hoeveelheid headroom op.

Leks

----------


## Timo Beckman

....................

----------


## MusicXtra

> Een set van 4 x w8c met 6 x wsx heb ik een keer de 117dba horen halen outdoor gemeten op een 25 a 30 mt van het podium . Ik ben maar even ergens anders gaan staan



En klonk het toen ook nog goed? :Confused:

----------


## Timo Beckman

.............

----------


## Hansound

> 1 H3 per kant voor 1000 personen is scherp hoor. Het probleem is niet dat ze niet hard genoeg gaan maar wel de spreiding van 70 graden. Het wil niet ver dragen of je moet ze echt op een goede hoogte kunnen zetten en tippen.
> Aantal subs eronder varieert van plaats tot plaats. Klinken doen die kasten wel en ze kunnen behoorlijk wat vermogen verdragen.



Wij lopen ook altijd te expirimenteren met deze H3 toppen,  inderdaad verder dan 25 meter komen ze (we)niet.

Hoe hoog zet je ze dan ? en hoe ver kom je dan ?

Ik weet dat een W8C veel verder komt, maar we hebben die H3 nu eenmaal en moeten het er mee doen.

----------

